# Ferry Prices



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi All,

Has anyone out there booked with Brittany Ferries for next summer? I went online today to price up our family holiday and was absolutely staggered by how much Brittany Ferries charge. I have a small campervan(VW Trident Autosleeper) which comes in just on 5 metres long and 2.75 m high. The cheapest quote was £612 on the High-Speed crossing between Pompey and Cherbourg!!! On our preferred route - Pompey/Caen, going overnight each way they quoted over £800!!! Our entire two week holiday last summer (Eurotunnel, 14nights campsite fees, petrol and Autoroute tolls) only cost slightly more than that. The reason I want to go Brittany Ferries is that we usually end up in the south-west of France and I am tired of the long haul up to Folkestone and the even longer haul from Calais to our destination. Any thoughts/reccomendations would be appreciated.

Happy New Year to everyone, Regards from Caulkhead


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

have a look at either buying camping cheques and binning the cheques, (or even using them) this often reduces the price by several hundred quid.
eurocamp independent and or sites abroad can get some good discounts but you will need to book half your night thru them.
have a look at the special crossings in their online guides , e.g 12:30 from poole often has motorhome / caravan for price of car.
To be honest though this year they seem to be having a laugh. I couldn't do it for less than 460 quid in Aug so ended up (even though i swore i would never do it again) going dover calais for 64 quid (5 pax 7.4m van)


----------



## 95409 (Jun 11, 2005)

I know exactly what your saying,i live in Plymouth and refuse to pay Brittany Ferries shocking prices and usually travel the 300 miles to Dover costing about £40 in diesel to get a cheap crossing.But still saving myself £400 plus on the Plymouth-Roscoff ferry.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

alunj said:


> going dover calais for 64 quid (5 pax 7.4m van)


Where on earth did you get Dover Calais at that price 8O

The best we could get was around £140-£160 (checked SeaFrance & P&O & NorfolkLines), and ended up on the train at £134.

Gerald


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We booked Portsmouth to Caen and return with Air miles on 25th November; out at the end of March and return in early May on the 8.45am and 9.0 am crossings. 

The total, including reclining chairs, was £222. This was with 2000 air miles for 2 adults and a 7m long, 2.6m high van.

We thought that was so reasonable that we did not even look at other prices or sailings. We're going west in France and this saves some miles from Calais but also the dreadful drag round the M25 and down to Dover.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Where on earth did you get Dover Calais at that price 8O
> Gerald


Hi Gerald

Have a look at the Caravan Club special offers leaflet that came with this month's magazine.

Without going downstairs and disturbing the puppy (_being trained to sleep in the kitchen_) I think it's from £26 each way for a motorhome if you book before the end of this month. That does mean sailing at 2.00am but that's not such a problem in a M/H, and that price is only for midweek sailings.

PM me if you can't get the info and I'll scan the leaflet and send you a .jpg image.

Cheers


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Caulkhead-try LD Lines Newhaven to Le Havre- I booked a single early June for £107


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> and that price is only for midweek sailings.


Thanks for the offer, Dave. That's one of those bits of paper that gets chucked in the fire, then :roll:

I think it must be the midweek thing that was bumping up the price for us. We have to sail Friday night / Sat am, and return on the Sunday 4 weeks later. We didn't try any other times, since we're restricted by our campsite booking and work.

Gerald


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi everyone. I think it is the weekend/overnight high season sailings which put Brittany Ferries way beyond reasonable. Our 1st May 3.30pm sailing with 2 reclining seats is £183 for the 7m long by 3 m high MH for us two. I think this is reasonable particularly as it cuts out the drag around the M25 etc. when coming from our part of the world. We overnight in the Ouistreham Ferryport car park and hope the restaurant opposite is still open at 10.30pm when we arrive! Has been in the past, so here's hoping. 

The theory is that we are away from the Carpark before the early morning ferry arrives. On the three or four times we have done this, the early morning ferry traffic has come and gone before we surface :? 

Sue


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

In high season, BF can be very expensive, even for a car! It was less than half the price for us to use the Dover routes with my parents this summer ... and that's even after paying the extra fuel AND 2 x hotel rooms each way. :roll: 

Low season there are often better deals to be had, although for a recent crossing to the UK, it was STILL cheaper to use the Dover route :evil:


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> alunj said:
> 
> 
> > going dover calais for 64 quid (5 pax 7.4m van)
> ...


See the sea france carnet thread in cheap ferry crossings, you need to book a minimum of 6 singles (3 rtn) but they work out very cheap. A few dates have a suppliment but the fare is fully flexible so no worries about being stuck in traffic. Only downer could be weather.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

I wont tell you how much how ferry price as come too, but suffice to say we have booked a motorhome and trailer, and cabin, Plymouth to Santander with Brittany ferries the price is very expensive, I will see if we can afford it at the final payment in April, if not I may have to change booking. Is it really worth driving all the way from calais to Spain and back, we have 5 weeks holiday, so time is not an issue, but I thought with petrol prices and tolls, and having a motorhome and trailer combination 10metres, would come to a fair amount for the return journey.

What do you think?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi patsy4 have a look at this resent post http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-37964-.html
chapter


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Patsy4 -I think one of the consideration might be whether the journey is part of the holiday or whether it is just a means to an end. A few days spent wandering through France to the Spanish border would suit us, but not suit everyone.

Sue


----------

